# About.com- New Research: Pancreatic Enzymes for IBS-D



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Mary E. Money, M.D, an internist from Maryland is pursuing some interesting research on the use of pancreatic enzymes as a treatment for those who experience diarrhea-predominant IBS (IBS-D) symptoms following a meal (postprandial). Dr. Money was nice enough to post to our discussion forum about her work: "new research regarding IBS-D".

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

